
Scrabble Rule Change: Proper nouns ok  - jolie
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8604625.stm
======
duck
I guess it will make it easier, but that is pretty lame. I mean, proper nouns
pretty much covers every letter combination these days.

